# Katy Perry Is Hot!



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Not only is Katy Perry hot but she is healthy too because she is a fellow Vaper!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ShaneW (21/3/14)

And she kisses girls... and likes it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## devdev (21/3/14)

Tracy McGregor - Local and pretty fit as well - smoking an Njoy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

devdev said:


> Tracy McGregor - Local and pretty fit as well - smoking an Njoy



Oooo she is stunning... I never forget a few years ago I went for a meeting at the bra factory in Jacobs and Tracy was their model and the reception was covered with pictures of her... fortunately I was about half an hour early for the meeting so I had some time to admire the scenery!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

